# Sulcatas to be reintroduced in the wilds of Senegal



## tortadise (Mar 9, 2013)

Great article on this group over in Senegal working with sulcatas and reintroducing them into the wild. 
http://www.rolexawards.com/profiles/associate_laureates/tomas_diagne/project


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2013)

Where have you been? That is Tomas. He is a friend of Dean and I. He founded and runs the African Chelonian Institue. He is the one I frequently refer to for info on wild sulcatas.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 9, 2013)

Just refreshing a post. I know its old but might be nice for some new people. Next time you talk to him, tell him to do an update on the program.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't know if sulcata really needs reintroduction to native environment as they seem now everywhere in the world, including my country...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 9, 2013)

In their native environment they face strong competition with local natives goats for the graze they Feed on. Also, they are a handy, packable meal that can survive for awhile with no food or water.


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Just refreshing a post. I know its old but might be nice for some new people. Next time you talk to him, tell him to do an update on the program.



Even better, we are anxiously awaiting the release of his new book, any day now. It shows the ranges, local temps, burrow temps and humidity, and much about the habits of wild sulcatas.




Yellow Turtle said:


> I don't know if sulcata really needs reintroduction to native environment as they seem now everywhere in the world, including my country...



They are highly endangered in the wild. They are now extinct in at least two countries, and likely more, but the political climate in Africa makes study in some areas dangerous or impossible. They were nearly extinct in Senegal. When Tomas began his reintroductions, there were only about 40 left in the wild. That's FOUR ZERO. 40. Not 40,000. Only 40. The sulcata is in desperate need of a helping hand in its natural range, even if they are in abundance elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh I see, that's good knowledge to know. I really hope the introduction works, although I also have no concern if it doesn't.

Can't really blame poor and unstable countries to utilize whatever they have in the wild to use as food.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Mar 10, 2013)

Yellow Turtle said:


> Oh I see, that's good knowledge to know. I really hope the introduction works, although I also have no concern if it doesn't.
> 
> Can't really blame poor and unstable countries to utilize whatever they have in the wild to use as food.



Although it's unfortunate, I agree. They have had the hardest time with conservation in Madagascar because the locals have been eating the endangered lemur as well as tortoise species there for hundreds of years and it's not like you can just walk in and say "sorry, these aren't your food anymore, find something else"


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2013)

In the case of wild sulcatas, being eaten is only an issue in a few areas. The main problem is encroachment and over grazing from humans and their herds of grazing animals. In some cultures, wild ones are also collected and kept in the yard as "good luck charms". This was the case in Senegal, and this is where Tomas found a lot of his current breeding stock for the reintroductions. Part of the goal of his African Chelonian Institute is to welcome the locals and educate them about the animals they share their world with.


----------



## EricIvins (Mar 10, 2013)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Yellow Turtle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I see, that's good knowledge to know. I really hope the introduction works, although I also have no concern if it doesn't.
> ...



Off topic, but this isn't true at all. 98% of Malagasy culture(s) did not eat Tortoises up untill the late 1900s. Asian Loggers logging on the Island jump started that process. The many Cultures held beliefs and Taboos that kept most animals on the Island relatively safe untill the modern world came to Madagascar. This brought modern beliefs that superceeded the legends and superstitions about a lot of the animals endemic to Madagascar.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Mar 10, 2013)

EricIvins said:


> CourtneyAndCarl said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow Turtle said:
> ...



Either way, most people would be offended if outside people came in and told them what and what not to eat, especially if you are in a country stricken by poverty and finding something to eat is hard enough as it is.


----------

